# Machacamarca Peaberry



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Anyone tried this one from Hasbean yet? It's this week's In My Mug.

I tried the Machacamarca a couple of weeks ago and really enjoyed it. I'd heard good things about it in milk, but I thought it absolutely sings as an espresso.

When the peaberry arrived on Friday, I left it a couple of days before tearing into the bag. I have to say, I'm not sure so far. As an espresso, I find it far too acidic. The strong citrus tones - lime almost - just overpower anything else I can taste in there. It works well in milk, but compared to regular Machacamarca I know what I'd choose.

I'd be interested to hear what anyone else thinks of the peaberry. Any tips to get the best out of it would be gratefully received. I feel like I'm missing something here!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only tried as a brewed coffee from someone at work, via a Bodum press. It was pretty weakly dosed, but instantly got the Lemon/Lemon-pie notes, even without prompting from the tasting notes which I viewed afterwards.

Would like to try cupping it & as an espresso to get a true taste.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be trying it soon (still finishing last weeks up at the moment - I've discovered some lovely teas and have been neglecting my duty to keep up with the coffee!). I'll let you know when I try it


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I TAKE IT BACK

ha! The coffee gods just smiled kindly upon my humble setup and I have just enjoyed this peaberry as it should be. Really really delicious espresso. The flavour isn't as complex as the regular machacamarca and the acidity levels are still insane, but it's a very interesting coffee all the same.

Would still be interested to find out what anyone else thinks...


----------

